# Calico Baked Beans



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Man, I'm on a roll this week with cooking around here. While it simmers in my oven, I'll pass this amazing baked beans recipe on to yall! 

1 large can baked beans
1 regular can baked beans
1 can butter beans
1 can kidney beans or small red beans (I prefer the red ones)
7-10 slices of salt pork belly (bacon is fine but the salt pork really adds flavor), browned in a skillet and chopped when done. 
1 medium yellow onion, chopped and sauteed in the same skillet with the fat. Be sure to pour all of the fat into the casserole with the onions!
1 T ketchup
1 T mustard
2 green bell peppers, seeded and chopped (adjust for taste) 
1-1.5 cups packed brown sugar
drizzle of molasses over top of the casserole (optional)

Bake casserole in 350F oven for 2 hours


----------



## woodsman (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi OFM and thanks for the recipe. I havent had calico beans in years. In fact, I'd forgotten all about them. As soon as the heat lets up here enough to want to fire up the oven, I'm going to make a batch. Good stuff! Thanks again.


----------

